# Hello everyone from the states



## ttaudisport (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello all,

New guy here... 
Just wanted to get my feet wet on the forum.I have a few questions to ask so I'm going to go look around the forum.
Glad to be here...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Were glad to have you...

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome from England


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome from scotland


----------

